# thinking of moving to UAE



## yasmine (Nov 23, 2008)

there are some great job ops for both spouse and I with emirates air
entertaining idea of moving seriously
we have an 11 yearold girl
would appreciate some personal points of view from other canadians-what are the houses/apartments like, schools,leisure activities, any riding stables in close proximity (very important), what part of city is airport located, is there housing close by,cost of living,
we live in atlantic canada where we are presently experiencing a gigantic snowstorm- close to 25cm has fallen in 24 hours- the temperature is around -3* celcius...making a moven to warmer climes is REALLY looking good right now!!haha
thanks in advance
Yaz


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum! I moved your thread here to the Dubai forum, since Dubai is the emirate with the airport, and so our members who live in Dubai will be sure to see it.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Yasmine

Have a read through the sticky thread (as well as others) for lots of useful info. Many of your answers are there. Dubai airport is in Garhoud.

A word of caution - Emirates Airline is struggling financially and there are likely to be changes, including staff cut backs. 



-


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> Yasmine
> 
> A word of caution - Emirates Airline is struggling financially and there are likely to be changes, including staff cut backs.
> -


Allegedly Elph.....


----------



## kimoh (Dec 2, 2008)

Yaz, I lived in UAE for 8 years '96-'04...great experience...but you need to ensure you have the right employment package in terms of accomodation allowance, school fees etc. I went out there with an employer...a government run college, at the time the package was quite good and we were very comfortable. If you give me an idea what sort of job you'd be doing I can tell you what the chances are of getting a "good package" Kim
[email protected]


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> Yasmine
> 
> A word of caution - Emirates Airline is struggling financially and there are likely to be changes, including staff cut backs.
> 
> -


What about the other 50+ A380's they have ordered! lol, please send me the article or news where you heard this would be interesting to read..


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

marc said:


> What about the other 50+ A380's they have ordered! lol, please send me the article or news where you heard this would be interesting to read..


Emirates and Etihad merger rumours raise prospect of airline giant in Middle East - Times Online

Emirates airline denies it's in merger talks - International Herald Tribune

No smoke without fire...

...mergers usually end in job cuts 

Rumour, then denial, then merger


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

Thanks....


----------

